# First MILC for Hobby Photog.  Suggestions?



## John27 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm looking to be reasonably cheap.  Under $1,000 would be great.  I'm just looking for something light to have as a third camera.  

I currently shoot with a 7D MK II with a handful of lenses, including the 24-105 f/4L (which I just got!).  So I'm not looking for something to replace that of course; but something to augment it.

I want something light for carrying around as a fun second shooter (I don't bring both DSLRs anywhere).  And maybe some B Roll for video.  

I'm leaning towards the Sony a6000.  The Panasonic Lumix G7 is also attractive.  But Canon also has a MILC Bundle that includes an adapter that works with EOS lenses for around the same price; which is tempting too.  

Anyone have any thoughts?  It's kind of overwhelming.  There's a lot of them out there and not a lot of definitive info on what actually makes one better than the other.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 21, 2016)

I just pre-ordered the A6500 so I'm sold on this kind of camera.


----------



## John27 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks!  I'm not looking at the a6500 or that 'class'.  I'm looking for a second shooter to toss in my bag.  That's why I was looking at the a6000; but also wondering about the EOS M.  Do you have any experience with either model?


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 21, 2016)

I've shot for several years with an Olympus M4/3 system using Olympus and Panasonic lenses which I love.
But I need to simplify my life so I bought a second Sony body and will be selling my m4/3 kit in a month or so.

For light, inexpensive hobby shooting an m4/3 is a dream.


----------



## PropilotBW (Nov 22, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> I've shot for several years with an Olympus M4/3 system using Olympus and Panasonic lenses which I love.
> But I need to simplify my life so I bought a second Sony body and will be selling my m4/3 kit in a month or so.
> 
> For light, inexpensive hobby shooting an m4/3 is a dream.



I agree that Olympus and Micro 4/3 has a lot going for it.   It's a lot of fun to shoot.

Please let me know when you sell your M4/3 gear. I've been looking for some new glass!


----------



## sashbar (Nov 22, 2016)

Ricoh GR. You can toss it in any bag or just carry it in your pocket. It has a super sharp lense, APS-C sensor, excellent IQ on par with a crop DSLR, good colour rendition and all the controls of a DSLR and then some. Very sturdy magnesium alloy body, I dropped it more than once on the concrete floor, not even a scratch. It is an unassuming, discrete looking camera, but make no mistake, it is a quality one. Many pro reporters working for major agencies carry it as a back up. I love mine.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2016)

Man...the ability to have autofocus with Canon EF and with EF-S lenses, for $199 for a Canon-branded, sturdy adapter? That would be a nice deal for a fellow like you, one with a Canon system and four Canon lenses already.  Canon EF-EOS M Mount Adapter (EF Lens to EF-M EOS Camera) - Walmart.com


----------



## beagle100 (Nov 23, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Man...the ability to have autofocus with Canon EF and with EF-S lenses, for $199 for a Canon-branded, sturdy adapter? That would be a nice deal for a fellow like you, one with a Canon system and four Canon lenses already.  Canon EF-EOS M Mount Adapter (EF Lens to EF-M EOS Camera) - Walmart.com



I got that exact "M" adapter for $29 (ebay)  and there are plenty of knock-offs 
And there are plenty of inexpensive M mirrorless models M1, M2, M3, M10, etc. on ebay
But most will say hold out for the newest Canon M5 which is close to DSLR in features and AF speed
www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless


----------

